# List Your Addictions (the good kind, not abusive ones)



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There are four major addictions in my life:

Driving manual transmission vehicles (been doing it since 1977 and miss it if I don't drive most days)

Coffee (gotta have my two morning cups)

Dark chocolate (gotta have my daily 35 grams of 88% dark)

and OPERA, which make me feel like this:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Addictions:

1. Music
2. Coffee
3. Graphic Design


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

My list kinda goes this way:

Music,
Cheddar Cheese,
Reese's Peanut Butter Cups

The latter two are bad news for me, so, fortunately music takes up most of my time.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Coffee is gonna KILL on this thread. 

Beyond that, for I:

Running/Swimming, i.e. aerobic movement, i.e. endorphins, i.e. pleasure
Wine
Talking to myself
Television/film


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Eating, sleeping, and breathing Star Wars and Star Trek (seriously folks, I have several bookshelves full of the stuff). Around six cups of coffee a day. Music 100% of the time I get a chance. Hunting through bookstores and libraries for that one particular book. Watching pretty much every episode of Jeopardy I can for the past ten years now.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

1. Drawing
2. Composers, I may love these dead guys too much.
3. Cats
4. Listening to music, especically the Kancolle original soundtrack. 
5. Tumblr


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

1) Tapas (I am going to have tapas withdrawals when I go home)
2) Coffee 
3)Talkclassical
4) Purchasing Novels and slowly reading them, or plowing through the Sci fi and fantasy when taking breaks from classics
5) Listening to music with whatever means available
6) Piano playing(my withdrawals from this have been bothersome, need piano)
7) Taking walks
8) Talking to people
9) Day Dreaming
10) Showers(limiting myself on this one as well since water is more expensive)
11) Thinking about women
12) Fantasizing about potential compositions
13) Facebook...sorry to admit this one
14) Dreaming and sleeping hard
15) Taking naps on public transit
16) Rough housing and causing commotion with my dog(he is a large Shelty, an intelligent breed known for excessive barking and territorial behavior with other dogs. It's fantastic because he can act aggressive and stupid, get roused over nothing, and nobody ever fears him, finding him either funny or annoying. I have trained him to bark at me when I run like a crippled old man, and then I will bolt around corners in the house and he will flip out"


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2016)

Addictions can be good?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

1. Opera
2. F1

Er that's it


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Coffee

I've actually given it up for Lent.
I am really having to take it a day at a time. Had a day out in London yesterday and it was unbelievably hard not to go into a coffee shop. 6 weeks to go!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm addicted to sex. Unfortunately it's only theoretical.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Completely addicted to coffee. Strong; Black; No sugar; No cream. What they call "straight up". Three nicely sized mugs a day.
Glad to read that coffee has so many healthful ingredients!

No other addictions, but listening to Bach's WTC Book Two on harpsichord comes close.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

dogen said:


> I'm addicted to sex. Unfortunately it's only theoretical.


There is another word for the most fundamental manifestation of this...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> 1) Tapas (I am going to have tapas withdrawals when I go home)
> 2) Coffee
> 3)Talkclassical
> 4) Purchasing Novels and slowly reading them, or plowing through the Sci fi and fantasy when taking breaks from classics
> ...


One of these-I won't be more specific than saying the one between 2 and 4-to keep things confidential, could be used as a "get out of jail free" card.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

dogen said:


> I'm addicted to sex. Unfortunately it's only theoretical.


Ahh! So my theory is correct!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> Coffee
> 
> I've actually given it up for Lent.
> I am really having to take it a day at a time. Had a day out in London yesterday and it was unbelievably hard not to go into a coffee shop. 6 weeks to go!


When I try and cut down I feel lethargic and get headaches. Not worth it to me.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

B


Florestan said:


> Driving manual transmission vehicles (been doing it since 1977 and miss it if I don't drive most days


I could not agree more! One cannot accurately speak of driving a car with an automatic transmission; you are merely a somewhat more active passenger, not really in control of the vehicle.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> One of these-I won't be more specific than saying the one between 2 and 4-to keep things confidential, could be used as a "get out of jail free" card.


I am too daft to get this joke at the moment.

Edit: Ah, I had to look that saying up. Probably should have known it. From what though? The demands of your spouse? The prison that is one's life?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Guitars. Electric, for the playing of. Event if im not playing one my thoughts seldom roam from them. If only I could justify the addiction with a likewise level of proficiency!

Buying Vinyl. Classical or Opera. Cheap, if I can. I know its daft, but the first thing I think when I see a new classical CD is, "Is it available on lp?" Im mad I know.

Edwardian Actress postcards. Dont even get me started! My homepage on the subject has Many~Many* examples (and a few from the Foilie Bergere)


* A little tribute to the Late Commander Lassard. George Gaynes.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I also like to vocalize 4th intervals from thr bottom of my range to the top. Hindemith style.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Retro training shoes, preferably by Adidas and Converse.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

1. Females
2. Music
3. Fast driving


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Of the seemly kind and aside from music: 

1. Science fiction paperbacks (not so much the newer trade paperback kind, but the older small easily held kind that are sadly being phased out in favor of more lucrative larger sizes.) At one time I had about 3000 from the 1950s through 1990s but left most of them at the end of a marriage some years ago. My current collection is a bit more reasonable. I love being surrounded by them and I love the cover art. I read more e-books now though.

2. Bicycle riding as a viable form of transportation. During daylight savings time I commute 14 miles home on the greenways, usually taking the bus in the mornings. It's quite wonderful. I can listen to music or podcasts (see below) or just commune with nature. 

3. VST software synths. I just love playing around with those things. I'm not much of a musician however.

4. Podcasts, mostly revolving around science. I like the SETI Institute's Big Picture Science, BBC 5 Live Science, Canada's Quirks and Quarks, and of course Neil deGrasse Tyson's Star Talk Radio. These keep me entertained on the commute home or while doing housework. Sometimes I've even been able to listen at work if I'm doing something that doesn't require too much focus. I like audiobooks too, mostly science fiction as you might guess, and classics too.

I am having to give up coffee except for one cup in the morning. Sorry, folks.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Florestan said:


> There are four major addictions in my life:
> 
> Driving manual transmission vehicles (been doing it since 1977 and miss it if I don't drive most days)
> 
> ...


I'll go along with Florestan's addictions, minus OPERA (not an addiction of mine), and add:

Reading (biography, science, history)

Looking at art books (mostly 19th century American landscape art)

Thinking (Cogito, ergo sum!)


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Hmmm..

1. Drawing
2. Composers
3. Women
4. Drawing composers as women


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

1)cooking and eating french cuisine and other assorted cuisines. 
2)listening to the radio while sleeping-sports talk and classical stations WQED fm 89.3
3)horse racing and handicapping thoroughbreds only.
4)being Retired
5)years ago - bass fishing
6)years and years ago - golf


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

the only one is music of Bruckner :lol:
no need even to post in current listening, coz I listen to Bruckner almost everyday, at least a movement from one of his symphonies


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Diet Coke (yeah, nasty...)

Coffee and drinking a cappuccino everyday at a coffee shop one block from my apartment

English Earl Grey tea (I came home from NZ with four big boxes... enough for a year!)

Internet forums (classical music, physics, general stuff)

The Phrygian mode

Small objects (like toys, etc.) that have a special meaning to me because of some emotional connection

Stones, seashells, etc., from different parts of the world


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Coffee, Music, Walking, Running.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Diet Coke (yeah, nasty...)
> 
> Coffee and drinking a cappuccino everyday at a coffee shop one block from my apartment
> 
> English Earl Grey tea (I came home from NZ with four big boxes... enough for a year!rld


Diet coke can't be that bad for ones cognition if one of the most intellectual people on the forum drinks it. I drink the non diet stuff a little too often myself.

As for tea, I love it as well, but I prefer Japanese Green or Taiwanese Oolong. But as an Argentinian, why arent you talking about Mate?


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I would count alcohol and cigarettes as good addictions but bad for your health and thus I have cut right back on these as I enter my early fifties to the point of not really wanting to indulge very much more. Other addictions are probably obvious ones: music, coffee and fine tea, Nordic noir, great food and great people, reading favourite magazines, and the most annoying of addictions of spending most of the money I used to on **** and booze to fund at least a five-a-week CD habit from Amazon.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

1. Music
2. Coffee


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Music. I am not much of a movie person, and while I love reading, I can go without it for a while. But a day without music is a day wasted.

Tea.

Internet forums - because it is the only reading I can do as a background to the music. 

Cycling. Unfortunately the only way I can satisfy that passion is thinking up routes for possible future trips while looking longingly out of the window where ever more snow continues to fall.

Being out in nature - at least once a week for a few hours, in any weather.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

1. Music
2. Chess
3. Mathematics 
4. Travel
5. Movies
6. Perfume
7. Rabbits:angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Music.
Music.
Music.


Tea / coffee.
Travel.
Sports.
Last but certainly not least: my other half


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

dogen said:


> I'm addicted to sex. Unfortunately it's only theoretical.


Theoretical sex? Dogen, ummmm - No, I won't say what just crossed my mind...

Back on topic:

My wife
Music

Thats all I have in the addictions category.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh wow! I totally forgot to include one of my addictions:

Jigsaw Sudoku!


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Oh wow! I totally forgot to include one of my addictions:
> 
> Jigsaw Sudoku!


Definitely addictive :angel:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

No surprise that music and coffee are at the top of nearly everyone's lists...

1. Music 
2. Coffee
3. Taking walks
4. Lazing around
5. Eggs & toast


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

hpowders said:


> When I try and cut down I feel lethargic and get headaches. Not worth it to me.


I generally only have one coffee a day (and tea only occasionally) and yet I too find on the rare occasion I don't have a coffee I get a headache. (and I virtually never get headaches). Bit scary really, but I'm not intelligent enough to learn anything from this!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Coffee seems like a popular addiction. It's amazing how difficult it is to get a good cup in the suburbs. I can make a perfect cup at home but sometimes I like to sit in a coffee shop and read. Maybe I'll just start bringing my own in a thermos.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Morimur said:


> Maybe I'll just start bringing my own in a thermos.


If you want something done right, gotta do it yourself. I am fortunate to live near a great 7-11 where I can fill a 25 oz jug with coffee and they only charge me a dollar. 7-11 has decent coffee anyway.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Coffee. It's gotten to the point where I think I need to take a break and reset.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Florestan said:


> If you want something done right, gotta do it yourself. I am fortunate to live near a great 7-11 where I can fill a 25 oz jug with coffee and they only charge me a dollar. 7-11 has decent coffee anyway.


For me, it has to be a dark roast, with pungent aromatics like chicory and an earthy aftertaste. So I'm way too picky and spoiled to do coffee anywhere else than home anymore.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> Coffee. It's gotten to the point where I think I need to take a break and reset.


I don't drink nearly as much coffee as I used to but I do need a break once in while-I switch to camomile tea for a week or so.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Morimur said:


> -I switch to camomile tea for a week or so.


That stuff will put you to sleep.

After my third cup of coffee I quit or I get heart palpitations. Then I switch to lemon herbal tea.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Years ago I told to a doctor about regular heart palpitations I was having and he pretty quickly determined that it was because of the 6+ cups of coffee I was having every day (duh). I've never gone back to that level again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2016)

CDs/SACDs/LPs. Those pretty much cover it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> CDs/SACDs/LPs. Those pretty much cover it.


And that's just to start with :cheers:


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Some addictions:

1.Cheese! 

2.Talk Classical! 

3.Walking in Kooche-Baghis around Shiraz while listening to some classical music! Weird!

(Since I don't know how they say 'Kooche-Baghi' is English, I put a few pictures so you may get it:


----------



## polyesterkatz (Apr 26, 2016)

The Onion
Mozart
Hot Dogs


----------



## clockworkmurderer (Apr 15, 2016)

As a sentient clock, my main addictions are winding myself back up (it's a very complex process involving several different keys and help from my little brother the stopwatch for timing) and fire-proofing my wooden skeleton. I also like sneaking into museums and stealing gears from old machines.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

1. Music
2. Coffee
3. Love (really, that's what it feels like :kiss::kiss:)


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Chocolate definitely needs to be on my addiction list.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Music - Cofee - House of Cards TV serie - Signed photos - YouTube,Facebook and Tweeter.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm addicted to taking positive life directions, spreading love and understanding, and doing the types of things that "humans of new york" writes Facebook posts about.

Also can't get enough of xan and that purple drank.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"Backhands from women."


----------

